# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Primeira experiência em salgados - 50L

## joao barbosa

Bom dia a todos,

Depois de vários anos a manter aquarios de água doce decidi arriscar num aquario de água salgada. 

Como ainda sou muito inexperiente neste hobby, gostava de poder contar com toda a vossa experiencia e colaboração para conseguir ultrapassar todos os problemas que possam surgir.

O aquario tem as seguintes dimensões: 60*30*30 (54 litros brutos).

Em relação ao layout:
 4kg de areão
 2kg de rocha viva
 2kg de rocha morta.

Material:
 V2 Skim 80 Micro skimmer
 Sunsun JVP-101 (cerca de 3000 l/h)
 Um filtro de cascata que nao me lembro do nome, onde pretendo por um bocado de carvão activado
 Termostato


Inicialmente, enchi o aquario com agua do mar, e fui adicionando zeobak e zeofood7. Passados cerca de 15 dias fiz uma mudança de 15 litros (com sal sintetico Tropic Marin) e introduzi os meus primeiros habitantes: 3 nassários, 1 eremita, e 1 lysmata debelius.

Ainda não tenho fotografias disponiveis mas tenciono publica-las assim que possivel.

Em relação à iluminação, aqui fica a minha primeira pergunta: Será que 2*24w são suficientes para manter os corais teoricamente mais faceis para iniciantes como eu (xenias, discossomas, zoanthus...)?


Acho que por agora é tudo, 

Agradeço desde já a vossa paciencia em ler este post. Todas as criticas são bem vindas, o que eu quero é poder aprender com os vossos concelhos e experiencia  :Smile: 


Os meus cumprimentos,

João Barbosa

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi! Bem vindo ao fórum!

Para corais moles 2*24w penso que seja suficiente.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

Comecei nos reefs com um aquário exactamente dessas dimensões e em determinada altura com bastante sucesso. Entretanto depois introduzi alguns peixes a mais e corais complicados tipo acroporas e seriatoporas e aquilo descambou um pouco nos nitratos e fosfatos. Desde que se mantenha uma população de peixes aceitável e com alguma dedicação consegue-se resultados muito bons.  :SbOk: 

Em relação à rocha, essa quantidade está ok. De qualquer forma, futuramente subir para uns 6 a 8kg máximo, será também adequado.

O escumador não tenho experiência com esse modelo mas acho que está bom.

A bomba de circulação acho demasiado potente para o aquário. A circulação total deveria rondar uns 1500l/h por alto (20 a 30 vezes o volume do aqua), então os 3000 serão bem fortes, especialmente para os corais LPS. O Bruno Santos usa uma bomba dessas num nano e adaptou-a para reduzir um pouco o fluxo (acho que cortou parte da hélice).

O filtro de cascata com carvão activado é sempre uma boa ideia.


Além do Zeobak e Zeofood, adicionas o Zeostart, certo? É o alimento em forma de carbono para as bactérias se reproduzirem.

A iluminação com as 2 x T5 de 24W chega e sobra para corais moles, LPS e alguns SPS mais fáceis tipo Montiporas. Só para SPS tipo Acroporas, Seriatoporas, Pocilloporas, etc. é que a iluminação poderá não ser tão ideal (de todos os lados dos corais), de qualquer forma nesse nano também recomendo fortemente não tentar manter destes corais mais difíceis. No meu nano tentei e foi o descalabro... hehe

Boa sorte para o reef  :SbOk3:

----------


## joao barbosa

> Boas João,
> 
> Comecei nos reefs com um aquário exactamente dessas dimensões e em determinada altura com bastante sucesso. Entretanto depois introduzi alguns peixes a mais e corais complicados tipo acroporas e seriatoporas e aquilo descambou um pouco nos nitratos e fosfatos. Desde que se mantenha uma população de peixes aceitável e com alguma dedicação consegue-se resultados muito bons. 
> 
> Em relação à rocha, essa quantidade está ok. De qualquer forma, futuramente subir para uns 6 a 8kg máximo, será também adequado.
> 
> O escumador não tenho experiência com esse modelo mas acho que está bom.
> 
> A bomba de circulação acho demasiado potente para o aquário. A circulação total deveria rondar uns 1500l/h por alto (20 a 30 vezes o volume do aqua), então os 3000 serão bem fortes, especialmente para os corais LPS. O Bruno Santos usa uma bomba dessas num nano e adaptou-a para reduzir um pouco o fluxo (acho que cortou parte da hélice).
> ...


Boas Artur,

Antes de mais, obrigado pelo teu post.

Zeostart? nem tinha conhecimento da sua existencia... Quando fui comprar o escumador, rocha viva, etc, o vendedor só me aconselhou o zeofood e o zeobak.

Em relação à iluminação, as lampadas que eu tinha em mente nao eram as t5 mas sim umas "PL" (para já foram as unicas calhas que eu vi à venda que se apoiavam no aquario em vez de terem de ficar suspensas) mas estou ainda um pouco relutante pois não sei se terão a qualidade suficiente para manter os corais, mesmo que estes sejam dos menos exigentes possiveis.


Posso perguntar-te quais foram os corais que conseguiste manter com sucesso? Como já referi, esta é a minha primeira aventura em água salgada, e é sempre bom conhecer experiencias anteriores para poder decidir  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá João,

Bem vindo ao forum.

Coloca ai umas fotos para poder-mos dar uma opinião mais certeira! Eu num aquário como o teu nem utilizava escumador, apenas fazia trocas de água semanais entre 15 a 20% e deixava andar, e garanto que ias ter sucesso na mesma! Iluminação de PL são muito fracas, para moles tudo bem, até sem luz eles se safam, agora esquece corais duros, alguns LPS ainda se safam mas o resto nem vale a pena perderes €€€!

Aproveito e respondo a pergunta das especies possiveis de manter.

Moles:
Xenias, zoanthos, discossomas, rodactis, Amplexidiscus , recordias, sacophyton, sinularia.................

Duros, mas com cuidado:
Euphyllias, catalaphyllias, acantastres, trachyphyllia´s , fungias, Tubastrea aurea, e mais umas serié deles!!!

Tudo depende da qualidade da água, e te garanto que não é o escumador que o vai fazer e sim as TPA´s! TPA a mais nunca fez mal, bem pelo contrario, se 2X por semana trocares 2 a 3 garafões de 5litros de água, os corais irão transpirar saúde!!

abraço
carlos

----------


## joao barbosa

Ola Carlos,

Obrigado pelo teu comentario.

A minha ideia inicial era por uma calha t5 2*24 mas o problema é que nunca vi nenhuma a venda apenas com duas lampadas e normalmente sao de pendurar ao teto, o que no meu caso é impossivel.

Em relaçao ao escumador, nao sabia que era possivel manter o aquario sem ele, mas tendo em conta que ja gastei dinheiro ao compra-lo, vou mante-lo a funcionar  :Smile: 

Em relaçao aos corais, a minha ideia era por umas xenias, uns zoanthos, umas recordias e uns discossomas (alias, ja tenho um discossoma que veio na rocha viva). Como este aquario é a minha introduçao neste hobby, nao quero nada de muito complexo e dificil de manter.

Por ultimo, tenho feito TPA de um garrafao de 5L (cerca de 10%) por semana. Achas que devia aumentar para 2x semana ou para 10L ?


Abraço,

João Barbosa

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá João,
em relação à luz e dado que tens limitação de espaço, acho que poderias optar por uma hipotese destas em LED:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....0L-do-emprego.
O Bruno até tem o link para o site onde comprou a dele.

Cumps,

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Consegues encontrar iluminação na pet4you.net, há calhas t5 de 60cm (2*24w). Em relação às tpas, o meu aquário tem as mesmas medidas e faço 10l (não sei se é o mais correcto mas acho que sim) :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Ola Carlos,
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu comentario.
> 
> A minha ideia inicial era por uma calha t5 2*24 mas o problema é que nunca vi nenhuma a venda apenas com duas lampadas e normalmente sao de pendurar ao teto, o que no meu caso é impossivel.
> 
> Em relaçao ao escumador, nao sabia que era possivel manter o aquario sem ele, mas tendo em conta que ja gastei dinheiro ao compra-lo, vou mante-lo a funcionar 
> 
> Em relaçao aos corais, a minha ideia era por umas xenias, uns zoanthos, umas recordias e uns discossomas (alias, ja tenho um discossoma que veio na rocha viva). Como este aquario é a minha introduçao neste hobby, nao quero nada de muito complexo e dificil de manter.
> ...



Sim, já que tens o escumador agora é usalo!! Em relação a luz acho que não te deves preocupar, para já as PL servem bem, entretanto podes fazer um upgrade para T5, não faltam modelos com suporte!

Corais, mantem os moles para ganhares conmhecimento depois com o tempo se realmente te identiicares com o Hobby ai sim podes fazer um upgrade.

Não existem limitações nas TPA, se poderes fazer 20% ainda melhor, mas como é logico temos que ser praticos, acho que 1x por semana 10/15litros chega, mas se conseguires fazer 2Xsemana 10 litros ainda melhor.

abraço





> Olá João,
> em relação à luz e dado que tens limitação de espaço, acho que poderias optar por uma hipotese destas em LED:
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....0L-do-emprego.
> O Bruno até tem o link para o site onde comprou a dele.
> 
> Cumps,


Acho que esse tipo de calha é gastar dinheiro,é so para dizer que da alguma luz! Mais vale ficar como está com as PL e um dia fazer um upgrade como deve ser.

Realmente esqueci do manual, aqui fica: http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf

Abraço




> Oi!
> 
> Consegues encontrar iluminação na pet4you.net, há calhas t5 de 60cm (2*24w). Em relação às tpas, o meu aquário tem as mesmas medidas e faço 10l (não sei se é o mais correcto mas acho que sim)


Em relação as TPA, é como disse ao João! Para teres uma ideia eu faço 120lts por semana, e o meu volume real deve ser uns 580/600litros.

abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Realmente esqueci do manual, aqui fica: http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf
> Abraço


Ah, este já conheço.  :Smile:  Pensei que pudesse ser outro diferente.
Muito obrigado Carlos.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá André, como vai esse apagão está a ter algum efeito ou nem por isso, se houver algo relevante informa a malta.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá André, como vai esse apagão está a ter algum efeito ou nem por isso, se houver algo relevante informa a malta.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


Olá José,
Vou dando noticias do evoluir no meu tópico para não entupir aqui este com assuntos diferente.
Abraços,

----------


## joao barbosa

Boa tarde a todos, 

Antes de mais obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

Carlos em relação as TPA vou passar a fazer 10L por semana então, e caso tenha tempo farei 2 vezes por semana.

Em relação à iluminação: André, obrigado pela ajuda, mas acho que os leds sao uma hipotese demasiado cara. Armando, obrigado pelo link, tem realmente coisas muito porreiras  :Smile: 


Hoje à noite já devo conseguir por as minhas primeiras fotografias! :SbOk5: 



Entretanto, gostaria de vos perguntar mais duas coisas:

1- Alguem costuma utilizar ou já utilizou àgua do mar? Ha algum inconveniente ou vantagem? Eu no inicio do aquario enchi-o completamente com agua do mar e pra já ainda nao tive nenhuma baixa no meu aquario  :Smile: 

2- Começo a ter algas verdes, principalmente na rocha viva... Há algum caracol, ou camarão que coma este tipo de algas?



Abraço a todos,

João Barbosa

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boa tarde a todos, 
> 
> Antes de mais obrigado pela vossa ajuda.
> 
> Carlos em relação as TPA vou passar a fazer 10L por semana então, e caso tenha tempo farei 2 vezes por semana.
> 
> Em relação à iluminação: André, obrigado pela ajuda, mas acho que os leds sao uma hipotese demasiado cara. Armando, obrigado pelo link, tem realmente coisas muito porreiras 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá João,
Em relação às algas verdes aconselho-te a leres o tópico do meu aquário porque eu sofro desse calvário de tem lá inúmeras dicas para acabar com elas.
Há muitos bichos, invertebrados, peixes e afins para acabar com elas. e por vezes nenhum consegue acabar com elas.
Se tens luz fraca, e o aquário não apanha luz directa do sol, então provavelmente essas algas ainda são do ciclo e hão-de desaparecer.
Tenta reduzir os nutrientes com o Zeostart, Zeobak, Zeofood...
Abraço,

----------


## joao barbosa

Boa noite a todos,

Tinha vos prometido por aqui as fotografias ainda hoje, mas estou com um pequeno problema... As fotografias sao grandes demais, alguem sabe como redimensiona-las?

André, já tive a ver por alto o teu aquario, nao tive tempo para ler tudo... No entanto, pelo que consegui ver, as tuas algas sao verdes com umas bolhas. As minhas são diferentes...são tipo relva... será normal pelo facto do aquario ainda so ter cerca de um mes? A iluminaçao é ainda muito fraca, e o aquario nao apanha luz solar directa  :Smile: 

Obrigado, abraços a todos

João Barbosa

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

O Zeobak contém as bactérias denistrificantes e adiciona-se normalmente duas vezes por semana. O ZeoStart contém o carbono líquido que é usado pelas bactérias na sua reprodução, processo este que consome igualmente nitratos e fosfatos. Na reprodução das bactérias, o aquário vai perder uma carga orgânica brutal na redução dos nutrientes, e então o Zeofood é adicionado para providenciar algum alimento para os corais.

As lâmpadas T5 são das mais usadas mas essas PLL também devem servir na boa. O importante é a relação entre os watts e a litragem. Normalmente algo próximo de 1 Watt/litro permite manter a maioria dos corais. Com apenas corais moles e outros fáceis, talvez se consiga manter com 0.75W/litro também. O importante é as lâmpadas terem uma temperatura de cor ideal para salgados, normalmente azuis actinicas para favorecer os corais, e brancas de temperatura entre os 10000 e os 15000 Kelvins.

Corais que consegui manter facilemente no nano de 54 litros: Sarcophytum, Sinularia, Euphyllias (Paradivisa, Parancora e Ancora), Montipora Capricornis verde e vermelha/tijolo, Zoanthus, Rhodactis, Amplexidiscus, GSP, Xénias castanhas/brancas, Caulastreas...

Corais que tive alguma ou muita dificuldade em manter no nano, especialmente devido a nitratos e/ou fosfatos excessivos: Acropora Valida (grande consumo de cálcio e elevada intolerância a fosfatos, e grande necessidade de luz e circulação de água), Seriatopora Histrix e Caliendrum (sensiveis aos fosfatos).

Actualmente neste novo sistema estou a ter grande sucesso com as Pocilloporas e no momento considero das espécies mais interessantes e bonitas. Acredito que se consiga manter num nano, possivelmente tendo uma reposição regular de cálcio e carbonatos e mantendo os níveis de fosfatos nos ideiais para crescimento dos corais.

Em resumo, as Acroporas e algumas Seriatoporas, são espécies muito exigentes e provavelmente mais fáceis de manter com sistemas automatizados de cálcio/carbonatos, tipo reactor de cálcio ou método de balling automatizado com doseadoras. Deixaria estas espécies para mais tarde num sistema de maior litragem e com mais experiência.

As Montiporas estilo prato (verdes, vermelhas) são dos SPS mais fáceis de manter e acho que conseguirás manter relativamente bem no nano.

A grande desvantagem de usar água do mar tem a ver com a colecta da mesma e por vezes dores musculares de andar a acartar os bidões... de resto é do melhor que há, tendo sempre o cuidado de colectar num local em que a água venha limpa e o mais cristalina possível.

Para as algas verdes nas rochas, recomendo uma equipa de Turbos Sp. ou Trochus Sp., fazem um trabalho impecável.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas de novo,

Para as fotos, pessoalmente costumo fazer um resize no PC das fotos originais para 25% e depois envio para o photobucket.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boa tarde a todos, 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoje à noite já devo conseguir por as minhas primeiras fotografias!
> 
> - Utiliza o www.phobucket.com para alojar as fotos, depois é so copiar o link e colocares no teu post.
> 
> Entretanto, gostaria de vos perguntar mais duas coisas:
> ...





> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Tinha vos prometido por aqui as fotografias ainda hoje, mas estou com um pequeno problema... As fotografias sao grandes demais, alguem sabe como redimensiona-las?
> 
> João Barbosa


como disse em cima, www.photobucket.com é o melhor!! Eventualmente se quiseres carregar directo do teu PC, as fotos têm que ter o tamanho de 600X400. Aconcelho a ler as normais de publicação de fotos ( http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....-Reefforum.net ).


Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Tinha vos prometido por aqui as fotografias ainda hoje, mas estou com um pequeno problema... As fotografias sao grandes demais, alguem sabe como redimensiona-las?
> 
> André, já tive a ver por alto o teu aquario, nao tive tempo para ler tudo... No entanto, pelo que consegui ver, as tuas algas sao verdes com umas bolhas. As minhas são diferentes...são tipo relva... será normal pelo facto do aquario ainda so ter cerca de um mes? A iluminaçao é ainda muito fraca, e o aquario nao apanha luz solar directa 
> 
> Obrigado, abraços a todos
> 
> João Barbosa


Olá joão,
Em relação a fotos eu coloco-as num album do Picasa e no próprio album consegues escolher o tamanho das foto que quiseres para colocar o link no post. Parece-me bastante simples.
Quanto às algas do meu aquário é verdade que já tive valonias (bolhinhas) mas essas o Vulpinus chama-lhe um figo.
Quanto às filamentosas (tipo relva), já tive e ainda tenho muitas. No meu caso decidi fazer um apagão no áqua para ver se morrem. Depois disso a unica solução vai ser retirar a rocha e raspa-la cá fora em água de uma TPA  :yb663:  e aspirar a que está no areão.
Abraço,

----------


## joao barbosa

Boa tarde a todos,

Aqui estão as prometidas fotografias. Obrigado a todos pela ajuda  :Smile: 

HPIM2177.JPG
HPIM2180.JPG
HPIM2183.jpg
HPIM2187.JPG
HPIM2192.jpg

Abraços, 

João Barbosa

----------


## joao barbosa

Em relação às algas, acho que vou seguir a ajuda do Artur e vou comprar uns Turbos.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas João, só por curiosidade porque ter já esses camarões Lysmata Amboinensis e Debelius?

----------


## joao barbosa

Boas,

Em relação ao Debelius foi a minha primeira aquisição. Acho um ser lindissimo e como me disseram que nao havia qualquer problema em introduzi-lo acabei por compra-lo. Quanto ao Amboinensis, é um habitante apenas de visita  :Smile:  Na realidade foi um amigo meu que me pediu para ficar com ele provisoriamente pois este foi lhe oferecido e o aquario dele ainda nao estava em condiçoes de o receber.

Mas acha que os pus cedo de mais? O aquario foi completamente enchido com agua do mar, e so introduzi o debelius passadas duas semanas.

Abraço

----------

